# 2021 Atlas headlights



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

With the 2021 Atlas front refresh and new headlights...I didn't know the front turn signals are no longer LEDs and instead are just incandescent orange bulbs. I was actually looking to trade my 2019 Rline for 2021 Rline but decided against it since I just learnt about this. Why would VW go backwards and not include the super nice orange LED turn signal bars that are on 2019/2020 models? Doesn't make any sense (to me at least)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sheaffer said:


> With the 2021 Atlas front refresh and new headlights...I didn't know the front turn signals are no longer LEDs and instead are just incandescent orange bulbs. I was actually looking to trade my 2019 Rline for 2021 Rline but decided against it since I just learnt about this. Why would VW go backwards and not include the super nice orange LED turn signal bars that are on 2019/2020 models? Doesn't make any sense (to me at least)


Yeah, it's been discussed numerous times and there are a lot of things VW does that do not make sense to us avg consumers. In any case, if you really want the 2021, there are a lot of LED bulbs out there to replace it. DeAuto LED I know has one. Not sure about the brightness though. I believe the 2021 Atlas has the bayonet signal bulbs. From my experience, the LED version is not close to the brightness as the incandescent. Maybe they have new versions now

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I replaced my front turn signal bulbs with the deAuto LED bulbs. Contact deAuto, and they know what to send you. The LED’s were plug-and-play, and generated no errors. They seem to be top quality. I have been using mine for a few months now.

2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion.

🍺


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

sheaffer said:


> With the 2021 Atlas front refresh and new headlights...I didn't know the front turn signals are no longer LEDs and instead are just incandescent orange bulbs. I was actually looking to trade my 2019 Rline for 2021 Rline *but decided against it since I just learnt about this*. Why would VW go backwards and not include the super nice orange LED turn signal bars that are on 2019/2020 models? Doesn't make any sense (to me at least)


https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24...-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen

This has to rank near the top as one of the most “first world problem” complaints ever. Not buying a car because of one incandescent bulb…


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't say I've even noticed the turn signals. Is VW's press release incorrect? 

"The refreshed Atlas maintains the same underpinnings of the successful outgoing model, and adds more aggressively-styled front and rear bumpers. Mirroring the Atlas Cross Sport front fascia, a bold three-bar grille extends into the front light signature, creating a more sophisticated presence, while new headlight and taillight designs feature standard full-LED lighting, including low beams, high beams, turn signal indicators, Daytime Running Lights (DRLs), and taillights. SEL and SEL Premium models add standard 900-lumen LED headlights with Volkswagen's Adaptive Front-lighting System (AFS)."


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> …..Not sure about the brightness though. I believe the 2021 Atlas has the bayonet signal bulbs. From my experience, the LED version is not close to the brightness as the incandescent. Maybe they have new versions now
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Actually, I thought the incandescent bulbs were a bit too dim. My LED replacements are about 50% brighter. They seem to be more visible to other drivers.

🍺


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Just went and looked, rear certainly looks like an LED strip but maybe its a fake me out diffuser. Front I cant really tell, seems like a single bulb but its plenty bright. Guess you could swap it out if you really wanted. I know VW had some issues with DOT regulations in the past with how much light is instantly on vs how much is displayed as a light moves like the sweeping or progressive lights.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

skydaman said:


> Just went and looked, rear certainly looks like an LED strip but maybe its a fake me out diffuser. Front I cant really tell, seems like a single bulb but its plenty bright. Guess you could swap it out if you really wanted. I know VW had some issues with DOT regulations in the past with how much light is instantly on vs how much is displayed as a light moves like the sweeping or progressive lights.


Rear lights appear to be 100% LED on the 2021+ Atlas models. This includes the amber rear turn signals. Headlights are LED, except for the turn signal bulb. I am not sure why they made that one incandescent bulb. 

2021+ Atlas also has LED interior lighting, including the overhead console.

🍺


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Rear lights appear to be 100% LED on the 2021+ Atlas models. This includes the amber rear turn signals. Headlights are LED, except for the turn signal bulb. I am not sure why they made that one incandescent bulb.
> 
> 2021+ Atlas also has LED interior lighting, including the overhead console.
> 
> 🍺


Gotcha ya every other light in the thing seems to be LED, seemed odd to me to leave one out.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> 2021+ Atlas also has LED interior lighting, including the overhead console.
> 
> 🍺


Except for rear cargo lights for some reason.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Actually, I thought the incandescent bulbs were a bit too dim. My LED replacements are about 50% brighter. They seem to be more visible to other drivers.


Might have upgraded them then. I know the bayonet bulbs for the turn signals on both my R32 and 2008 Passat are brighter than the De auto LED. I can barely notice it during the day. The incandescent bayonet bulb has a brighter output in both the vehicles. Possible that it can be the housing on the Atlas now is different than my R32 and Passat. Again, this is really specific to bayonet style bulbs

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

I'm sure there is a reason to be found somewhere between cost-savings and federal regulations. But, really, I find it hard to fathom walking away from a vehicle I truly liked because of a bulb. That seems mildly irrational.

Now, if it was an issue wherein those bulbs were causing vehicles to spontaneously combust, THAT would be cause for trepidation...otherwise, I'd get the vehicle and source some LED's. 🍻


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

bboshart said:


> Except for rear cargo lights for some reason.


I just went and checked. You are correct; all of the interior lights are LED, EXCEPT the cargo area lights, which are incandescent. How much do you suppose they saved per vehicle by doing that? Maybe a couple dollars? Incredible. 

🍺


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I just went and checked. You are correct; all of the interior lights are LED, EXCEPT the cargo area lights, which are incandescent. How much do you suppose they saved per vehicle by doing that? Maybe a couple dollars? Incredible.
> 
> 🍺


My Passat GT has LED _exterior_ lighting, but not interior. I made light work of that change. Also found that the rear dome was changed from 3 bulbs to 2. The socket was still there, just no hole for the bulb. A 1/2 drill bit later, boom. Custom 3 LED dome!

VW does this crap on all their vehicles. Even the Golf R has incandescent in the cargo area and glovebox. It does mildly infuriate me that I spent well north of $45k on a vehicle to find incandescent bulbs in the cargo area and especially in the turn signals. Thankfully, I have some spare wedge LEDs from the Passat that took care of the cargo area - ordered LED turn signals tonight and will be installing as soon as they get here.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mellofello9 said:


> I'm sure there is a reason to be found somewhere between cost-savings and federal regulations. But, really, I find it hard to fathom walking away from a vehicle I truly liked because of a bulb. That seems mildly irrational.
> 
> Now, if it was an issue wherein those bulbs were causing vehicles to spontaneously combust, THAT would be cause for trepidation...otherwise, I'd get the vehicle and source some LED's. 🍻


Headlights I could see being a game changer as its a greater impact to driving than a turn signal.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

skydaman said:


> Headlights I could see being a game changer as its a greater impact to driving than a turn signal.


Personally, still not on that level for something so easily/readily corrected. However, that's the joy of individual choices, we all get to make them for reasons that, at times, only 'we' understand. And that's a good thing because, you know, freedom and stuff...


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mellofello9 said:


> Personally, still not on that level for something so easily/readily corrected. However, that's the joy of individual choices, we all get to make them for reasons that, at times, only 'we' understand. And that's a good thing because, you know, freedom and stuff...


I get it and you could certainly swap them out, when I looked the adaptive LED lights were $2000 a pair and not even sure if that includes everything you need.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

skydaman said:


> I get it and you could certainly swap them out, when I looked the adaptive LED lights were $2000 a pair and not even sure if that includes everything you need.


Ok, now that's something else entirely and am with you there. Walking away from a vehicle you want because of an issue that can be remedied for less than fifty-bucks, that's where I get derailed.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

I bought the 2021 Atlas and ordered the amber deautokey leds. How easy/hard are they to replace? Looked on youtube and didnt find anything.

Also kind of pissed off that 2021 SE with tech doesnt come with the lane assist. My 2019 had it. When i was buyin the 2021 I didnt even realize lane assist is gone from the tech package.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I installed the deAuto LED front turn signals on my Atlas. I think it was about a 15 minute job. They unplug and plug into the back of the headlight unit. The headlight does not have to be removed. I wore gloves, but no tools were needed. I have the 2.0T engine, and there is plenty of room behind each headlight.

🍺


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I installed the deAuto LED front turn signals on my Atlas. I think it was about a 15 minute job. They unplug and plug into the back of the headlight unit. The headlight does not have to be removed. I wore gloves, but no tools were needed. I have the 2.0T engine, and there is plenty of room behind each headlight.
> 
> 🍺


15 minutes!? Did you take a 13 minute break between sides?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

bboshart said:


> 15 minutes!? Did you take a 13 minute break between sides?


Work goes more slowly when I have beverages in both hands. 
🍺🍷🍸🍹

Actually, I didn't time my installation. But it was an easy replacement. I installed one at a time, and did the "mandatory" comparison between old and new on the 4-way flashers. (Yup, new is a lot brighter.)

🍺


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

I just replaced the incandescent turn signal bulbs with DeAutoKey ones. What a difference. Took about 2 mins per side. There's a weird removable wing on the bulb holder. Thought I broke it. But it just clicked back on the housing. Also the bulb angle is off center so it took an extra 30 secs to fit it in


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

sheaffer said:


> I just replaced the incandescent turn signal bulbs with DeAutoKey ones. What a difference. Took about 2 mins per side. There's a weird removable wing on the bulb holder. Thought I broke it. But it just clicked back on the housing. Also the bulb angle is off center so it took an extra 30 secs to fit it in


I also bought them and am very happy with the purchase. The wife is none the wiser, but I feel satisfied 😂


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

anorine said:


> I also bought them and am very happy with the purchase. The wife is none the wiser, but I feel satisfied 😂


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

bboshart said:


> Except for rear cargo lights for some reason.


Has anyone replaced the rear cargo lights with LED’s?

🍺


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Has anyone replaced the rear cargo lights with LED’s?
> 
> 🍺


I replaced mine - they take a chip style readily available on amazon. HUGE improvement in the amount of light.

Edit: this is what I used https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DRBKCZC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Has anyone replaced the rear cargo lights with LED’s?
> 
> 🍺


I replaced mine with the OEM LED units that are installed in the front footwells knowing there would be ZERO improvement in brightness. 5G0-947-409. I did it because...OEM all the things.

If I wanted an improvement, any of the hundreds of aftermarket LED 194 bulbs should work.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you to anorine and bboshart. I will look at both of those options and upgrade to LED. I am leaning toward the OEM solution, but will consider both.

🍺


----------



## VDUB_N_IT_808 (Mar 20, 2021)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I replaced my front turn signal bulbs with the deAuto LED bulbs. Contact deAuto, and they know what to send you. The LED’s were plug-and-play, and generated no errors. They seem to be top quality. I have been using mine for a few months now.
> 
> 2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion.
> 
> 🍺


Also bought the deAuto led bulbs and will soon install them. Havnt seen the headlight housing yet, is it an easy change from the back of the housing? Or will i hav to remove entire headlight? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

VDUB_N_IT_808 said:


> Also bought the deAuto led bulbs and will soon install them. Havnt seen the headlight housing yet, is it an easy change from the back of the housing? Or will i hav to remove entire headlight? Thanks for any insight!


Super easy. Remove the rubber cap on the rear of the headlight. The socket has a little “wing” to grab onto and pull out the socket. There’s more than enough room behind each headlight under the hood so you don’t have to remove them.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

VDUB_N_IT_808 said:


> Also bought the deAuto led bulbs and will soon install them. Haven't seen the headlight housing yet, is it an easy change from the back of the housing? Or will I have to remove entire headlight? Thanks for any insight!


And the LED turn signals are still working well; no problems so far, and brighter than the incandescent bulbs. They have now been installed for about 8 months.

🍺


----------



## VDUB_N_IT_808 (Mar 20, 2021)

bboshart said:


> Super easy. Remove the rubber cap on the rear of the headlight. The socket has a little “wing” to grab onto and pull out the socket. There’s more than enough room behind each headlight under the hood so you don’t have to remove them.


Sahweeeet thanks brother!! Much appreciated!! Mahalo again \m/ \m/


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Could someone post photos or a video installing the LED turn signals? I just purchased the DeAutoLED ones and looking to install them tomorrow on my 2022 atlas!


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually, I was able to install the DeAutoLED turn signal bulbs. Here’s a screenshot of the video on the comparison between the Amber LED (left) vs Halogen bulbs (right). Enjoy!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Audib517 said:


> Actually, I was able to install the DeAutoLED turn signal bulbs. Here’s a screenshot of the video on the comparison between the Amber LED (left) vs Halogen bulbs (right). Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 138378


Thanks for the support.

These LEDs are our favorite mods. A lot brighter but also more importantly: they can be seen in direct sun light while we know many amber LEDs vanish in direct light.

They are error free and do light-up quicker which creates a faster reaction time for other drivers:


https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen


----------



## Hillbilly Ocean (11 mo ago)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support.
> 
> These LEDs are our favorite mods. A lot brighter but also more importantly: they can be seen in direct sun light while we know many amber LEDs vanish in direct light.
> 
> ...


Bought a pair of these turn signal bulbs. Stupid easy to install, work perfectly, noticeably brighter. Excellent product!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hillbilly Ocean said:


> Bought a pair of these turn signal bulbs. Stupid easy to install, work perfectly, noticeably brighter. Excellent product!


Thank you - we really appreciate you taking the time to share your feedback. 

We know we have some of the best LEDs on the market and perfected them over the years - we have emails almost daily asking "I had issues with this competitor LED - will yours work without issue?"
-the answer is always YES - our LEDs work without any problems.

We know lately many try to save a few $ (which is really a lot when you compare lumens/output/error free operation/warranty). 

Thanks again for the feedback we appreciate it!


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hillbilly Ocean said:


> Bought a pair of these turn signal bulbs. Stupid easy to install, work perfectly, noticeably brighter. Excellent product!


I will soon pull the trigger on these for my 2022 Atlas - to confirm, and admittedly a bit of a silly question; do they turn on and off instantaneously and not fade in and out like typical halogens?

It's really too bad the DRLs do not double as the turn signals on the facelifted Atlas... Hard to comprehend why VW would regress like this? I think my turn signals on my 2018 Sportwagen with the lighting package look really sharp.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

nicholas_b90 said:


> I will soon pull the trigger on these for my 2022 Atlas - to confirm, and admittedly a bit of a silly question; do they turn on and off instantaneously and not fade in and out like typical halogens?
> 
> It's really too bad the DRLs do not double as the turn signals on the facelifted Atlas... Hard to comprehend why VW would regress like this? I think my turn signals on my 2018 Sportwagen with the lighting package look really sharp.


Yes, they are instant on/off.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bboshart said:


> Yes, they are instant on/off.


Yes - instant on/off which is better as it will create a quicker reaction time for other drivers.

Our LEDs also do not get lost in direct sun light which has been a big issue with other amber LEDs.

This is the LED model I am referencing:


https://deautokey.com/product/pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber-fits-2020-atlas-volkswagen


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation, fellas - I'll be placing my order soon...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bboshart said:


> Super easy. Remove the rubber cap on the rear of the headlight. The socket has a little “wing” to grab onto and pull out the socket. There’s more than enough room behind each headlight under the hood so you don’t have to remove them.


Can you please elaborate if it is just merely pulling it? Would hate to break something so wanted to be sure. Grab the "wing" and just pull it out? Or does it need to be twisted etc. I can't get a good look at it so I might need a stool haha. TIA

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Can you please elaborate if it is just merely pulling it? Would hate to break something so wanted to be sure. Grab the "wing" and just pull it out? Or does it need to be twisted etc. I can't get a good look at it so I might need a stool haha. TIA
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I just went out to the car to snap a pic because I couldn't remember exactly since it's been a year since I replaced them. Here's a picture showing the two little clips holding it in (it's already unclipped and half in/half out here). Pull the socket out straight toward the rear of the car. EDIT: and do not twist it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bboshart said:


> I just went out to the car to snap a pic because I couldn't remember exactly since it's been a year since I replaced them. Here's a picture showing the two little clips holding it in (it's already unclipped and half in/half out here). Pull the socket out straight toward the rear of the car. EDIT: and do not twist it.
> 
> View attachment 176559


Thank you! I'll try it tomorrow!

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you! I'll try it tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


It worked! . So much brighter! Should've been like that from the get go. Why VW do it this way is way beyond my understanding! Thanks again

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Iguana (Jun 26, 2003)

anorine said:


> I replaced mine - they take a chip style readily available on amazon. HUGE improvement in the amount of light.
> 
> Edit: this is what I used https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DRBKCZC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I used the deAuto 194 LEDs for the cargo lights, took a little longer than the turn signals, but not hard and WHAT A DiFFERENCE!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bboshart said:


> I replaced mine with the OEM LED units that are installed in the front footwells knowing there would be ZERO improvement in brightness. 5G0-947-409. I did it because...OEM all the things.
> 
> If I wanted an improvement, any of the hundreds of aftermarket LED 194 bulbs should work.


Same here I like OEM look and I went for the whole housing replacement (pain to replace just the bulbs on this one) but a much brighter one than the OEM front footwells. I might actually do the same housing for the 2nd and 3rd row footwells. I got it from eBay and it is exact fit. Here is the listing. 2x Error Free Footwell Light Lamp Fit For VW Golf 5/6 Jetta Passat Skoda LC02007 | eBay

I have another thing I'm looking to provide more light on the trunk too and saw this but only for Tiguan. But it did give me an idea for the Atlas.

US $48.10 26%OFF | 2pcs LED Car Tail Light Trunk Light Tailgate Lamp Suitcase Lights for VW TIGUAN MK2 2017-2021 Accessories








48.1US $ 26% OFF|2pcs LED Car Tail Light Trunk Light Tailgate Lamp Suitcase Lights for VW TIGUAN MK2 2017 2021 Accessories|Decorative Lamp| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




















Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don Iguana said:


> I used the deAuto 194 LEDs for the cargo lights, took a little longer than the turn signals, but not hard and WHAT A DiFFERENCE!


We really appreciate the support. Our trunk LEDs are tiny but insanely bright - it has honestly been one of the brightest we seen with no issues: no ghosting - won't stay dimly lit when car is off:


https://deautokey.com/product/2pc-trunk-leds-with-optional-trunk-light-strip-kit-for-the-atlas



Very popular front/rear and even 3rd row seating footwells - it is something that gives the car a more uniformed look - it is big so having this extra light is very noticeable:


https://deautokey.com/product/front-rear-3rd-row-footwell-led-conversion-kit-w-wiring-housing-fits-vw-atlas



ALL LEDs for the Atlas:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims



Thanks again for the support!


----------

